# When leading a horse on the road ...



## monkeybum13 (7 July 2010)

... do you walk on the right hand side (as you would if walking alone, with a dog etc) or the left hand side (as you would if you were riding)?

Currently Lacey is in a field down a road (well a very quiet lane, you're lucky if you pass a car when leading in/out) and was wondering what is correct.
At the moment I tend to walk on any side (well it's single track, so not realy any sides) and just lead her onto the verge either side if we do happen to pass a car.

Sorry for the numpty question.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 July 2010)

I lead as if i were riding. I dont know if that is correct, just what i have always done.

My horse is at a field down the road but i just take him on the pavement (ooops) as it is quite a busy road


----------



## camilla4 (7 July 2010)

Always on the left with led horse on the left if riding and leading - or did you mean just leading?


----------



## Shysmum (7 July 2010)

I lead on the right hand side, putting myself between the boy and the cars. That way I can give the drivers hand signals if I need to (slow down/ stop/thankyou) and I can see evrything going on as well as being able to turn the boy's rear end away from the traffic. sm x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 July 2010)

always put  yourself between whatever you are leading and the traffic.


----------



## Kub (7 July 2010)

Always taught to lead on the right hand side of the horse so I'm between the horse and the cars. That way, I can thank drivers, wave past etc and can also react a lot quicker if said horse tries to swing his bum out into the road.


----------



## monkeybum13 (7 July 2010)

Just leading.
And yes, I do put myself between horse and traffic, for example if leading on left hand side of road I'm on the right and if leading on right hand side I'm on the left hand side of horse. Does that make sense?


----------



## camilla4 (7 July 2010)

monkeybum13 said:



			Just leading.
And yes, I do put myself between horse and traffic, for example if leading on left hand side of road I'm on the right and if leading on right hand side I'm on the left hand side of horse. Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

Perfect sense!  If I'm just leading, I actually walk on the right hand side of the road, as a pedestrian, so I am facing the traffic


----------



## Rowreach (7 July 2010)

If you are walking and leading a horse, you should be on the left hand side of the road (as if you were riding) with the horse at the road side and you between him and the traffic.  The led horse should be wearing a bridle, and you should be wearing hiviz (and hat, gloves, decent footwear and carrying a whip to control his quarters etc) 

all according to BHS riding and road safety training


----------



## Cedars (7 July 2010)

On big roads, I'm between her and cars. But on little lanes, I lead stood on the near side, because thats how I'm more confident.


----------



## Donkeymad (7 July 2010)

Never understood all this. Personally, I would rather be knocked into the hedge by my horse than be hit by a car passing too close.


----------



## Janah (7 July 2010)

I actually lead my boy on the right hand side of the road, as a pedestrian would, with me on the side of the traffic.  I do this as the lane has fast traffic and as the lane bends they can see me quicker from both directions.  I always wear hi viz.  I have to lead him on the lane to his field.

Jane


----------



## NeverSayNever (7 July 2010)

i have to lead on the road to turn out into my field...  i was always taught to lead on the right hand side of the road, with you between the horse and traffic.Oh,and i use a bridle with highviz on the noseband, an extra long lead rope with flashing highviz band on the end, which has proved great as you can hold it out to alert oncoming traffic.


----------



## Brontie (7 July 2010)

I've always lead on the way the traffic goes, (The same way you go when riding) and I always have Car-Me-Horse. So if horse pratts about i've got more movement, and of course can signal to road users.


----------

